

Ask HN: How do you manage passwords for a group/organization - tortilla

Small group of 5 people. We're in different locations and we create a lot of web accounts, hosting, service, etc.  Thinking of using something like SplashID and pointing to a data file on a shared DropBox. Is there a better way?
======
JayNeely
Password formulas. Something like:

first 3 letters of the main group location + last three letters of the site's
domain name (not extension) + a constant (gHqW2#).

